

Unify – Social intelligence platform that helps you do smarter marketing - kevinabraham
http://tryunify.com/

======
tomw1808
It is an interesting piece of software. What is the differentiator to other
social media account management tools?

And I am not sure, but I guess you are mixing the sites from chargeloop and
unify or so?
[http://tryunify.com/guidelines.html](http://tryunify.com/guidelines.html)

